# Did a little fishing Sat (5-05)



## Anonymous (May 6, 2007)

Yup headed out once again to a local lake that seams to becoming a favorite. 

When my coworker and I fist got to the spot we planed on, we started tossing crank baits. Withing minutes my buddy caught a nice pickerel and rite after that I caught a largemouth bass. After that I said to my buddy "I am so happy I could care less if I catch another fish all day". Well you all know that famous old saying? " be careful what you wish for". Thats exactly what we both got for the rest of the day :evil: . However we did get two nice fish within a few minutes so it was still a good day.

Sorry I forgot the camera at home ](*,) so I didn't get any pictures.


fishnfever


----------



## Icefisher15 (May 7, 2007)

At least you got out there. Ive been out but nothing too exciting has been happening around here.


----------



## hckystud36 (May 11, 2007)

man, forgeting the camera sucks

atleast it wasnt when you caught a 10 lb lunker


----------

